
Qualcomm Puts Aside $1.5B in Funds Required to Enforce iPhone Sales Ban in DE - Tomte
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/01/03/qualcomm-posts-bonds-for-german-iphone-ban/
======
pxeboot
Requiring a bond during the appeals process seems like a fair way to handle
this. Interesting to see Qualcomm so confident they will come out ahead.

------
ddoran
DE = Germany/Deutschland, not Delaware. (The original article title specified
Germany. The abbreviation may be read differently by Americans).

